# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] pls help Inventor 18ari dc inverter error code h5

## vaggr

Καλησπέρα στο forum θα  ηθελα επείγοντως την βοηθεια σας , και ευχάριστω προκαταβολικά για το χρόνο σας .

 Τον περασμένο μάρτιο έβαλα στο κατάστημα μου ένα air condition dc inverter μάρκας invetor 18ari τότε ήταν ακόμα κρύος ο καιρός και το είχα δουλέψη ελάχιστες μέρες  στην θέρμανση από την πρώτες μέρες λειτουργίας μου έβγαζε ένα error code Η5  μετα  από λίγες ώρες λειτουργίας το οποιο και δεν έδωσα σημασία θεώρησα ότι πιάνει την θερμοκρασία και πρέπει να το κλείσω γιατί όντως θέρμαινε καλά το χωρο , μετά ήρθε το καλοκαιρι όπου το μηχάνημα δούλεψε απροβλημάτιστα όλη την σεζόν , ερχοντας ξανά λοιπόν ο χειμώνας και ξαναρχίζω να το δουλεύω στην θέρμαση αρχίζει τα ίδια προβλήματα error code Η5 και error code HC ,ψάχνω λοιπόν το manual και βρίσκω ότι  κωδικοί σημαίνουν
 HC= pfc protection και 
Η5 = ipm protection , 

Επικοίνωνω λοιπόν με το service τις inventor και μου λένε αντικαταστση εξωτερικής πλακέτας μου στέλνουν την καινούργια πλακέτα και γίνετε η αλλαγή από τεχνικό , όμως το πρόβλημα παραμένει και το μηχάνημα συνεχίζει να σταματάει και να πετάει κωδικό Η5 δηλαδή ipm protection ,ψάχνοντας στον internet βρήκα αυτό αλλη μερκας air condition :
■
DC Peak Current Error by a fault signal of IPM

• If the operating current of IPM reaches 27A, the compressor stop instantly.
• If DC PEAK occurs 5 times within 1 hour, the appliance turns off and display ERROR CODE H5
.

■
DC Peak Current Error by the compressor lock
• If the DC LINK voltage below DC 140V occurs 5 times within 1 hour while the compressor is operating, the
appliance turns off and display ERROR CODE H5

το μηχάνημα είναι συνδεμένο σε ξεχωριστή γραμμή με 20άρα ασφάλεια πιστεύεται ότι είναι πρόβλημα στην τάση του ρεύματος ?

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν ξέρω από κλιματιστικά, αλλά εφόσον δεν ρίχνει την ασφάλεια, δεν είναι από εκεί το πρόβλημα.
Μην σε μπερδεύουν τα 27A στο κείμενο με τα 20A της ασφάλειας, στο κλιματισικό μιλάμε για DC ρεύμα προφανώς χαμηλότερης τάσης, οπότε αυτό δεν μεταφράζεται και σε 27Α στην AC τροφοδοσία του μηχανήματος, αλλά σε αρκετά λιγότερα.

----------


## DIATHERM

Μετρησες ταση που παει στο μηχανημα...?
μηπως εχει πτωση τασης..
αυτο στο βγαζει κατευθειαν το προβλημα η δουλευει για 5 δευτερολεπτα ξερω γω και μετα κοβει βγαζωντας αυτο το σφαλμα..?

----------


## vaggr

> Μετρησες ταση που παει στο μηχανημα...?
> μηπως εχει πτωση τασης..
> αυτο στο βγαζει κατευθειαν το προβλημα η δουλευει για 5 δευτερολεπτα ξερω γω και μετα κοβει βγαζωντας αυτο το σφαλμα..?


φιλε diatherm σου περιγράφω παρακάτω ακριβώς τι γίνετε μήπως και μπορέσεις να με βοηθήσει διότι πρόκεται για κατάστημα και δεν έχω άλλη πηγή θέρμανσης και πρέπει να το λύσω άμεσα το πρόβλημα , 
λοιπόν ξεκινάω το μηχάνημα το πρωί σε λειτουργία , ξεκινάει κανονικά ζεστός αέρας σε 10 λεπτά ανεβάζει περσίδες και σταμάτa
 μετά από 2-3 λεπτά ξαναξεκινάει το μηχάνημα βγάζει λίγο πιο χλιαρό αέρα το κάνει αυτό 4- 5 φορες με κάθε φόρα τον αέρα να γίνετε όλο και πιο χλιαρός
 και την τελευταία φορα που θα ανεβάσει περσίδες νεκρώνει το μηχάνημα και βγάζει Η5 αυτό συμβαίνει σε διάστημα 2-3 ωρων σύνολο , για να ξεκινήσω το μηχάνημα ξανά πατάω off on και "φτου" από την αρχή

----------


## DIATHERM

Πρεπει καταρχας να κοιταξεις τι ταση πηγαινει στο μηχανημα! 
και μετα αφου δουλευει ο συμπιεστης  να δειτε  σε τι πιεσεις δουλευει το μηχανημα..
και αφου βρε καλε μου φιλε ειδες οτι το μηχανημα σου βγαζει ερορ απο την ημερα που το εγκατεστησες γιατι δεν το κοιταξες εκεινη την στιγμη για να μην χασεις και την εγκυηση σου..? το ειπες του τεχνικου σου..?
μπορει να ειχε εργοστασιακο προβλημα η πλακετα σου η χιλια διο αλλα πραγματα..

----------


## lord9999

*Συμφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα* *Εσύ δε μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά πράγματα το μόνο που μπορείς είναι να κάνεις ένα resetκατεβάζοντας το ρεύμα για κανά πεντάλεπτο και να καθαρίσεις τα φίλτρα σου από κει και πέρα πρέπει να πεις τεχνικό να έρθει να το δει πιέσεις υγρών τάση του ρεύματος κ.α.*

----------


## vaggr

* πιέσεις υγρών 450 και ανεβαινε ,  τάση του ρεύματος* 221-224 v , αυριο θα παρω γνωμη και απο δευτερο ψυκτικο ,  να το πακεταρω και να το στειλω πισω ? ειμαι εντος εγγυησης ....

----------


## DIATHERM

το 450 και ανεβαινε δεν μου λεει κατι... λογικα υψηλη πιεση μετρησατε  το που εφτασε σε νοιαζει αυτο το ειδατε?
απο ταση εισαι ενταξει
καταρχην περνεις τηλ το μαγαζι που πηρες το μηχανημα και τους λες ελατε να το κοιταξετε δεν λειτουργει, τωρα εαν το παρουν πισω η εαν αλλαξουν πλακετα δεν σε νοιαζει αυτο που σε νοιαζει ειναι να μην δωσεις ουτε ευρο αφου εισαι εντος εγγυησης...  τωρα που ειναι νωρις γιατι οσο περναει ο καιρος θα ξεκινησουν τα μα μου κτλπ......

----------

